# 20 inch wheels on E90... Any problems?



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

I am in the market for rims. ASA AR1's come in 19's and I know that even though the Tire Rack configurator doesnt show 20's for the e90 that they make 20's. And I see that the configurator does show 20's for other rims. So I guess it is possible to put 20's on the car. 

Has anyone here bought 20 inch wheels and have them on their e90's without ANY rubbing issues at all under regular driving without the use of spacers, fender rolls or any other alterations to the car? This means turning the steering wheel all the way without a problem, going over bumps with people in with no problems etc.

If so which rims do you have? Please post pics if possible.

Does the ASA AR1 in 20's fit on the e90?


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

Why not buy a box of rocks and shake it as you drive. You'll get the same effect for much less cash.


----------



## BAGGEDBMW (Aug 17, 2005)

Ahhhh..always someone with a stupid reply....and this time it's a fellow Texan....damn!

i KNOW FOR A FACT that 20's will fit, there are a few guys on here that have them and they look sweet! Yes your ride quality will suffer a bit, but our suspentions are stiffer than many cars on the road and many think it feels uncomfortable. Personally I love a stiff ride that feels the road.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

BAGGEDBMW said:


> Ahhhh..always someone with a stupid reply....and this time it's a fellow Texan....damn!
> 
> i KNOW FOR A FACT that 20's will fit, there are a few guys on here that have them and they look sweet! Yes your ride quality will suffer a bit, but our suspentions are stiffer than many cars on the road and many think it feels uncomfortable. Personally I love a stiff ride that feels the road.


There is stiff and there is Radio Flyer hard. The car structure will squeak and rattle like crazy on such rubber.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

In addition the 20" ASA AR1 is 9" wide. Extremely aggressive and be ready to do some fender modification. Not for the timid...


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

if you want to run your car on rail-tracks yet still use it on the road, maybe you should get this mod instead :dunno:


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> In addition the 20" ASA AR1 is 9" wide. Extremely aggressive and be ready to do some fender modification. Not for the timid...


Hi Gary,
Ok, so 19's would be perfectly fine?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Hi Gary,
> Ok, so 19's would be perfectly fine?


At least these will fit... 19X8.5 front and 19X9.5" rear.

Wheels http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/wheels/index.jsp


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> At least these will fit... 19X8.5 front and 19X9.5" rear.
> 
> Wheels http://www.tirerack.com/a.jsp?a=AB2&url=/wheels/index.jsp


And the 19" ASA AR1's fit without a problem at all right?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 10, 2003)

BringsMeWomen said:


> And the 19" ASA AR1's fit without a problem at all right?


Yes, the above fitment would be a good application.


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

BAGGEDBMW said:


> Personally I love a stiff ride that feels the road.


I agree, but I prefer that feel from upgrading the suspension, where it adds substance.

Alex


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

I have done 20" on a e90 with no issues, the important thing being a custom made wheel and the right tire sizing. So to answer your question yes it can be done. 

In my opinion the vehicle MUST be lowered to complete the aesthetic pacakge, just my .02 though.

Good luck in your search!


----------



## dUMpEdE39 (Feb 7, 2006)

...


----------

